# 210 Gallon Paludarium Construction journal



## ccfrogbreeder (Sep 13, 2010)

OK so the beast is in.... the tank that is...





210 Gallon tank I got off craigslist for...... FREE!!!! with a stand... oohh yyeeaaa


1/2 " thick glass on this baby wwaayy overkill but had to be used as a pallu. since the bottom had cracks on it 


Once I siliconed the cracks from top and bottom, I used liquid nails over it as spackle patch's over the areas. I re siliconed the seams of the tank along the bottom and sides.




I then on the left side had custom glass cut to be placed inside as a new bottom and side retaining wall. After much caulking and waiting time.. 3months the 1" caulking lines were dry and ready to go.



I began working on the false false bottom in that the false bottom is waterproof and will be the actual new bottom.


SSSooooo... Here are some pics of what the tank is progressing to...

















































































































































Which Brings me to the back wall. These next set of photos are or construction steps and how the back foam styro wall is pieced together, shaped and then finally concreted over and then painted / cured and then installed.

























































































































11/16/2010
This is a partly finished background small touched to finish niping the toothpics as well as of course the concrete.


Cost totals: (man hours withheld to save sanity)


1 - 210 Gallon Tank + Stand (Gas + helper fee + beer) $75
1 - Set of custom cut glass for false bottom on left $42
11 - Tubes Brown GE-II Silicon $65.67
4 - Tubes Black GE-II Siicon $24
2 - Caulking Guns $11
4 - PVC Light Defusers $45
2 - 100 Pack mini Zip-Ties $12
1 - WeedFree Landscape Fabric $10.56
1 - Can Great Stuff $3.75
2 - Pack sheet Styrofoam $19.50
1 - Utility knife set $12.25
1 - 6" putty knife $1.14
1 - Can Locktite Spray Adhesive $5.75
1 - Foam cutting Tool $16.99
1 - Block Hard Styrofoam 8"X8" $5.25
2 - quart container $1.98
1 - 10 pk razor blades $1.98
1 - glass scraper $1.97
2 - Expanded Shale ladybug 40lb. $25.98
1 - Seed and Cutting mix 8qt $5.99
3 - recycle pots $0.60
$393.50
1 - Chip brush $0.79
1 - minijet 404 pump $24.90
1 - 3pk eco earth $9.49
3 - Sphagnum Moss $10.20
1 - Braided pvc $7.42
1 - Lamp cord $2.16
1 - PVC Cement
1 - PVC primer $2.67
1 - Black liquid tape $6.25
1 - teflon tape $0.92
1 - Crimper tool $8.94
1 - Crimps $2.68
1 - PVC plug $1.32
1 - pvc tee $1.57












Plants:

1 - 24" Bromeliad with 5 pups on sale reg. 29.99 reduced to $5
6 - mini orchids Miniature Oncidium 'Jairak's Rainbow'
1 - peromenia
1 - arrow vine plant



Total so far : Over $500


11/11/2010 - update Still working on background and water feature....


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Very cool. Nothing better than getting a free tank, and then spending over $500 on the project anyway!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Ow, I can't wait to see it finished! Any ideas on the inhabitants yet?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice score on the tank! Looking forward to this build.


----------



## ccfrogbreeder (Sep 13, 2010)

12/16/2010 update Finished most of tank. need to install ventilation in canopy, finish background, cut fabric from substrate, finish the water feature section, install moon lights, install canopy trim, install canopy handel, install canopy lid support




Latest Photo 86" tank 210 Gallon


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking good! I'll need a closer picture once you get it planted.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Not bad so far cant wait to see it finished I also cant wait to start my 29 gallon paludarium tommarow


----------

